# Soll die Games Convention weiterhin in Leipzig stattfinden?



## Administrator (4. September 2007)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt: Hier können Sie Ihren Kommentar zum Quickpoll veröffentlichen und mit  anderen Lesern darüber diskutieren.


----------



## DawnHellscream (4. September 2007)

dumme frage ... klar !


----------



## IXS (4. September 2007)

Ich habe nie verstanden, was die GC überhaupt dort sucht. 
Also: Nein


----------



## Shadow_Man (4. September 2007)

Leipzig hat die GC zu dem gemacht, was sie ist und da wäre es jetzt mehr als unfair, wenn man sie ihnen wegnehmen würde. Also sollte sie auf jeden Fall dort bleiben.


----------



## Bonkic (4. September 2007)

mir persönlich ist das vollkommen egal, da ich wohl ohnehin niemals hinfahren würde.

die entscheidung an sich sollte man aber wohl den organisatoren überlassen.
jedes gerede von wegen "unfair", "die wessis nehmen den ossis doch eh alles weg" ist aber vollkommen fehl am platze. 
dabei handelt es sich um eine unternehmerische entscheidung- nichts weiter.

allerdings scheint die gc ja- so weit ich das beurteilen kann- in leipzig zu funktionieren, weshalb sich die frage einer etwaigen verlegung, eigentlich gar nicht stellt.


----------



## El_Cativo (4. September 2007)

[x]Mir egal

Es wäre natürlich cool, wenn die Messe näher bei mir wäre, aber in Leipzig scheints gut zu klappen, ego mir wurscht


----------



## Xaero (4. September 2007)

Gegenfrage: Soll das Oktoberfest weiterhin in München stattfinden?


----------



## Chemenu (5. September 2007)

Eigentlich isses mir egal wo die GC stattfindet, aber wenn durch eine Verlegung der Markenname zerstört werden würde, wäre es doch besser sie in Leipzig zu lassen. 
Der Name hat sich eben etabliert, ob die gleiche Messe mit anderem Namen genauso erfolgreich wäre...?  :-o


----------



## Riddick1107 (5. September 2007)

Klar soll die da bleiben! Die gehört einfach dahin!
"Wäre natürlich schön wenn die etwas näher wäre, aber egal....."


----------



## IXS (5. September 2007)

Xaero am 04.09.2007 18:13 schrieb:
			
		

> Gegenfrage: Soll das Oktoberfest weiterhin in München stattfinden?




Das Oktoberfest ist aus dem Sandort "gewachsen". 
Deswegen gehört es da hin, wo es ist.

Die Games Convention ist nach Leipzig gekommen, wie ein Einsiedlerkrebs in das Muschelgehäuse. 
Nicht, weil er darin gewachsen wäre, sondern weil der eigentliche Inhaber es nicht mehr braucht.


----------



## Xaero (5. September 2007)

IXS am 05.09.2007 20:18 schrieb:
			
		

> Xaero am 04.09.2007 18:13 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Falsch, sie ist auch an dem Standort entstanden und gewachsen.

Aber das Oktoberfest ist hier auch nur als zufälliges Beispiel genannt und reine Allegorie, die Sinnhaftigkeit der Diskussion in Frage zu stellen.


----------



## Joe_2000 (8. September 2007)

Aus der Mitte von BaWü kommend, würde es mich freuen, wenn die GC mal woanders, sprich näher bei mir, stattfinden würde.     Aber wie schon einige anmerkten: Solange sie in Leipzig so gut funktioniert...


----------



## WooMaker (11. September 2007)

Für mich als Südtiroler ist sie vieeel zu weit weg. Wenn sie schon in Deutschland sein muss, dann bitte in München. ^^


----------

